# Full Bites



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I have seen folks take the back of the head on a dog or puppy and shove it deep into the bite sleeve. My guess it's to "help" create a full bite. :-k

Doesn't proper tageting and bite foundation work do better and with less issues placed against the animal?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I think I have an answer for your question but will leave it to someone who knows better. For those of you who train in this manner what exactly does a dog do on a live bite? Does he bite in the same manner (digging deeper) or does the absence of the suit allow for the type of engagement and contact that would otherwise be achieved without a suit?

I would like to know more out of curiousity than anything. Sure, I could look it up on you tube and find all the videos snatched up by the general public on PSDs latched onto people but these aren't the only dogs that get live bites so I am asking for anyone who works in a capacity where that will eventually become a reality and probably regularly so.

I'd like an answer but have a feeling I won't get one. Maybe it's stupid and obvious to other people but it's not to me. Then again maybe it's not for me to know.


----------



## Gregory Doud (Nov 10, 2008)

1. To limit the dog's options when biting on a suit as the decoy teaches the him how to appropriately counter by only being able to drive forwards. If you let the dog decide, he may change slightly change his spot on a suit and will be shifting his grip instead of driving forwards. 

2. For police dogs, it's to give the dog a proper education on what to do if a criminal grabs the back of his head or collar. A lot of dogs will freak out if you push on the back of their head or grab their collar. The dog learns how to appropriately counter in a fighting situation. 

3. By teaching the dog to drive forwards in the grip, the dog always is trying to feel part of the man and not just bite the material of the suit. 

I hope this helps. - Greg


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, Greg that was helpful, you are always very helpful - thank you. Item 2. I did not know about until today. Course, I've often grabbed the dutch by the ears, top of her head, collar, etc. while on the bite initially to see the reaction but then quickly found that she'd naturally dig in and fight harder.

I really don't want her biting me to find the answer to my question for myself besides, she's only been on a suit in a very limited capacity but I would like to know what dogs trained like that tend to do on a live bite. From what you said I suppose one could piece together that training and initial grip would largely dictate what happens.

Just thinking out loud...thanks for the info even if it was intended for Howard.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

The experienced pusher will try to get a full bite. If the suspect is fighting it will be a deeper bite than a dog that doesnt push...when a suspect begins to tire then you will see the dog actively pushing. I have found that dogs that apprehend this way cause less damage and provide more compliance..it is win win for all involved

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That makes sense. Thank you Will.


----------

